
When Talking About Young Voters, It Is Essential to Analyze Attitudes by Race - DyslexicAtheist
https://wthh.dataforprogress.org/blog/2018/11/12/when-talking-about-young-voters-it-is-essential-to-analyze-their-attitudes-by-race
======
sharemywin
-African Americans today should work their way up without any special favors.

I feel people with an impoverished background should probably getting access
to extra help regardless of race.

-if the Confederate flag is mostly a symbol of slavery and white supremacy or a symbol of Southern heritage and culture.

Can't it be both? If you just bury your mistakes then how do you learn?

